# Teich mit Ausblick



## abyss (30. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte nur mal schnell mein aktuelles Projekt hier vorstellen.

Es ist mein erster Gartenteich und ich hoffe ich hab bis hier hin nicht zu viele Fehler eingebaut.

Aber schaut selbst....

http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/TeichHerbst06.jpg

...soweit war ich bis letzten Herbst.

Jetzt  habe ich noch die Stufen mit alten Betonplatten gesichert, falls man doch mal im Teich rumlaufen muß....

http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/teichStufen.jpg

...das Vlies reingelegt und den Betonrahmen für die Glasscheibe eingebaut...

http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/Teichflies.jpg

...und heute die Folie ausgelegt...







als nächstes wird noch die Folie mit der Glasscheibe verklebt und eine Kapilarsperre (kleiner Ufergraben aus Rasenkantsteinen) eingebaut...

http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/TeichKapilarsperre.jpg

 Dann Sand, Wasser und Pflanzen. Soll alles schön grün werden.

Was haltet ihr bis jetzt davon, habt ihr noch einige Tipps?

Grüße und schöne Ostern Sascha
_
EDIT by Annett: Bilder in Links umgewandelt, da so nicht regelkonform. _


----------



## Conny (30. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

ich bin schon ganz grün vor Neid.1 
Die Idee mit dem Fenster ist traumschön. Dein Volumen hast Du sicher etwas untertrieben, da kommen sicher einpaar Literchen mehr zusammen.

Grüße
Conny


----------



## Blue2002 (31. März 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Wow, ich bin sprachlos. Wunderschön.
Hab gestern auch Vlies und Folie in den Teich gelegt. Jetzt muß ich nur noch die Falten einigermaßen "ausbügeln", was allein leider nicht so einfach ist. Meine Helferleins haben sich nämlich alle verdrückt.


----------



## abyss (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich die Folie an die Scheibe geklebt,






und so langsam mache ich mir Gedanken, woher ich Pflanzen bekomme. Sind die aus dem Baumarkt brauchbar, oder sollte man lieber die Finger davon lassen?

@conny  Der Teich hat eine größe von 3x4m und ist an der tieften Stelle 1,10m. Ich glaub da sind bei dem Teichprofil nicht mehr als 3-4m³ drinn. Ich werd beim einlassen mal auf die Wasseruhr schauen. Bis jetzt sind 500l drin.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Harald (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,
im Baumarkt sind die Pflanzen häufig eher mickrig.

Ich habe meine alle von www.nymphaion.de

Kann ich auch nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Dodi (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha!

Wie Harald schon sagte: kauf lieber bei Nymphaion - ist zwar nicht billig, aber die Pflanzen entwickeln sich prächtig!

Ich hatte letztes Jahr __ Papageienfeder bei ihm gekauft, es waren nur zwei "Stengel", aber die sind gewachsen, wow!
Aus dem Bau- oder Pflanzenmarkt hatte ich vorher schon zwei Töpfchen davon gekauft, die sind eingegangen...


----------



## Conny (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

auf die Wasseruhr schauen sollte man schon. Es kann hinterher wichtig sein, zu wissen wieviel Liter drin sind, auch wenn man es nicht so ganz genau nimmt.

Ich war am Anfang zu ungeduldig, um Pflanzen zu bestellen. Ich wollte sie sehen und sofort haben und einpflanzen. Ich war in einem großen Gartencenter in das ich sonst auch gehe. Eine mußte ich reklamieren und bekam sie umgetauscht. Ich habe wohl die Erde vor dem einsetzen ausgewaschen. Nun da ich nur noch einige spezielle haben möchte, werde ich sie auch bestellen. Die Auswahl ist größer, man kann in Ruhe aussuchen und die anderen haben ja gute Erfahrungen damit. Von einige Pflanzen wie __ Schilf wird hier eher abgeraten. Benutze die Suchfunktion.


----------



## abyss (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Leute,

ich mal wieder mit paar Fotos von der Baustelle. Die letzten Tage war ich fleißig, die Scheibe ist jetzt fertig verklebt (muß nur noch trocknen) , die Kapilarsperre ist verlegt und das Teichprofil habe ich noch mal nachgearbeitet.

Kapilarsperre...
 
das Teichprofil soweit fertig...
 

Jetzt hab ich nur noch ein Problemchen. Ich möchte die Folie mit Sand abdecken und dazu möchte ich mal Eure Meinung. Bleibt der Sand bei einem Gefälle von 40cm pro Meter von allein liegen ohne weiter nach unten zu rutschen, oder ist eine Ufer- ,Böschungsmatte da hilfreich. Oder geht gar nicht? Ich hab da im Moment keine Vorstellung von.

mal vielen Dank

gruß Sascha


----------



## Kurt (7. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,
m.M. nach bleibt der Sand bei diesem Gefälle liegen, nur draufstehen kann man nicht.
Den Service im Teich müsste man von außerhalb machen.

Zur Anlage selbst - die Idee mit dem Fenster gefällt mir sehr, ich hätte aber einiges anders gemacht, vielleicht kannst Du das noch nachbessern, auch wenn es einigen Aufand erfordert:
Folie nochmals weg, den Teich neu ausbuddeln mit wenig Gefälle ohne Stufen zur Mauer hin.  Dann Folie wieder rein und die "Innenstruktur" des Teiches - sprich Stufenbildung usw. durch Steine, Kies, Sand auf der Folie gestalten (natürlich durch Flies absichern). 
Dadurch gewinnst Du Volumen im Teich und eine "Kaschierung" der senkrechten Folienwände ist auch nicht notwendig. Sämtliche Folie kann bedeckt werden und das macht dann ein viel natürlichers Bild.

Viel Erfolg für Dein Teichprojekt.


Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:  Frohe Ostern an alle Teichianer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conny (8. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

wir haben ein Gemisch aus Steinen, Sand und Zeolith auf den meisten Stufen, Ufermatten an den höheren Stellen und an den steilen Stellen Ufermatten mit Taschen. Schau mal da nach:

Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen, da unser Teich erst 1 Jahr alt ist. Die Pflanzen in den Taschen wachsen gut.
Bei kleinen Teichen muss man eben eher Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## abyss (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute,

der Teich füllt sich so langsam, jedoch ist es zur Zeit eine ganz schöne Brühe, da der Sand doch so einiges an Lehm enthält. Ist es eigentlich ratsam vorübergehend einen Schnellfilter einzusetzten um die feinen Schwebeteilchen aus dem Wasser zu entfernen?

@Kurt danke für deine Tipps, aber ein nochmaliges Umgestallten des Profiles kommt nicht in frage. Außerdem hätte ich bedenken bei nur 3m breite und 1,10m tiefe, das die Ufer ohne Terassen dann doch zu Steil würden.

Ich werde es so machen wie es Conny vorgeschlagen hatt, Ufermatten und an den Senkrechten Flächen Taschenmatten, wenn es nötig ist.

Ich glaub der Tümpel ist wirklich nur ein Kompromiss, aber ich hoffe ein ganz guter. Und warum sollte es auch der letzte Teich sein den ich baue. Platz ist ja noch genug da.


Fotos folgen, falls es jemanden Interessiert...

In diesem Sinn

gruß Sascha


----------



## Olli.P (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos folgen, falls es jemanden Interessiert...
> 
> In diesem Sinn
> 
> gruß Sascha




Bilder sind immer gut..............


----------



## Manuela (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Klar sind wir an Bilder interessiert.

Ich find das klasse mit der Scheibe , schade das mein Mann das loch schon ausgebaggert hat.

Oder gibt es da noch Möglichkeiten ????

Liebe Grüße

Manuela


----------



## Conny (12. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

das mit dem Tümpel möchte ich aber nicht gelesen haben 

Natürlich hat jeder den schönsten Teich der Welt unabhängig von der Angabe der Liter. 

Wenn Du mit den Taschen soweit bist gib Rauchzeichen. Ich schaue nach welche Pflanzen drin stehen. Starkwurzler wie Seerosen habe ich nicht da rein.


----------



## abyss (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Leute,

heut war ich fleißig am Teich zu gange. Das Wasser ist komplet drin, 3700Liter sind es geworden, alle Pflanzen sind gesetzt und nun erst mal abwarten...Fotos mach ich morgen, da es heute schon ziemlich düster war als ich Feierabend gemacht habe...ich bin zufrieden, mit mir und meinem Tümpel....

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochende an Euren Teichen

Sascha


----------



## abyss (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

nun zu den Fotos....
ganz schöne Brühe beim Befüllen
 

Primel und Tannenwedel
 

die Sumpfzone
 

mal ne Ansicht von vorn...
 

und eine von hinten
 

@conny Ich denke zu den Taschen komme ich während der Woche. Es werden erst mal zwei, je links und rechts neben der Scheibe. Ich würde sagen das die Tasche in 10cm Tiefe hängen werden und die Pflanzen sollten relativ klein bleiben, da es ja direkt vorn an der Mauer ist. Vielleicht hast du ja einen guten Tip.

Viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,


ist ein sehr schöner Teich geworden..........  


Aber ich hätte da mal eine Frage:

Würde es nicht evtl. besser aussehen wenn da überm Fenster nicht noch ein- zwei schichten mehr drüber wären????

Wie gesagt, ich will nicht Nörgeln ( Das macht der kwoddel    ) ,  ist ja nur so eine Idee......................


----------



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo sascha,
sieht gut aus!lass dich vom olli nicht kirre machen sonst dreht der dir noch ne balkontuer an 
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo sascha,
> sieht gut aus!lass dich vom olli nicht kirre machen sonst dreht der dir noch ne balkontuer an
> gruß uli



Wär doch auch was Tolles, das hat wahrscheinlich auch noch keiner........... 

Wie gesagt das ist nur meine persönliche MEINUNG!!!!!!!


----------



## abyss (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi,



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Würde es nicht evtl. besser aussehen wenn da überm Fenster nicht noch ein- zwei schichten mehr drüber wären????




Nur was für "Schichten" meinst du? Ich kann Dir da nicht ganz folgen. Über die Scheibe kommt ja noch eine Abdeckung aus Sandstein und ein paar Flaschenhalterungen zum kühlen geistiger Getränke...

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hi olli,
ich habe das mit einer oder zwei schichten drauf gesehen,sah gut aus!
aber der sascha kann das doch jetzt nur noch mit einen riesenaufwand machen.
gruß uli


----------



## Uli (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo sascha,jo habe jetzt erst gesehen das die folie ja noch verdeckt werden muss.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Nur was für "Schichten" meinst du? Ich kann Dir da nicht ganz folgen. Über die Scheibe kommt ja noch eine Abdeckung aus Sandstein und ein paar Flaschenhalterungen zum kühlen geistiger Getränke...
> 
> schönen Abend noch



Na von den Steinen die auch an der Seite sind.............


----------



## abyss (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

n´abend...



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo sascha,jo habe jetzt erst gesehen das die folie ja noch verdeckt werden muss.
> gruß uli


die Folie ist ja nur ganz grob abgeschnitten, eigentlich ist der Plan das man am Ende von der Folie nix mehr sieht.

Was mich im allgemeinen noch beschäftigt ist:

Läuft der Teich auch techniklos über Jahre stabil?

Was für einen Fischbesatz würdet Ihr vorschlagen, ich bin zur Zeit gerade bei Rotfedern?

Ist der Standort vielleicht doch nicht optimal, weil von früh bis spät Sonne?

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Conny (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

Dein Teich sieht toll aus! 

Bei uns sind in den Taschen: Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut, Typha minima und zwei von denen ich abwarten muß, was es war. Ich denke bis auf Seerosen, __ Schilf, Schachtelhalm kann man alles ausprobieren. Der Vorteile von unseren Teichlein ist, dass wir immer alles im Blick haben. In unserem Teich sind mittlerweile 35 Sorten Pflanzen.

Unser Teich ist noch sehr jung, deshalb kann ich nicht endgültig sagen, ob und wielange er ohne Filter läuft bei den vielen Fischen. Das Zauberwort heißt Pflanzen. Daneben tun Posthornschnecken und __ Muscheln noch ihre Arbeit. Ich kontrolliere regelmäßig die Wasserwerte. Du mußt Dir nur im Klaren sein: einmal Filter immer Filter. Und allen Teichen geht es so wie uns, wir altern!:schizo


----------



## abyss (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo wiedermal,

und mal paar Fotos...
  
Ansicht von vorn, das Wasser ist immernoch seht trüb 
 
Die Sumpfzone und der __ Rohrkolben wächst wie der Teufel Ca. 2cm am Tag
 
Gauklerblume

So langsam muß ich mich der Gestalltung ringsrum zuwenden und die Folie noch sauber verstecken. Wenn´s wieder was neues gibt, stell ich wieder mal paar Fotos rein, falls gewünscht.

Im Wohnzimmer hab ich auch noch einen kleinen "Teich", da hab ich schnell mal noch Cabomba carolina mit nach daussen gepflanzt. Allerdings denke ich nicht das sie ganz Winterhart ist. Mal sehn...
 

@ conny Mit Pflanzenarten kann ich da ja fast schon mithalten, sind glaub ich so um die 25. Müssen halt nur noch wachsen, und Posthorn- sowie Spitzschlammschnecken hab ich auch schon drin.

gruß Sascha


----------



## Conny (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

das sieht doch schon toll aus.1 

Der Ufergraben wird auch gut. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Liegestuhl davor! Was kommt denn auf den Wall? Bestimmt schöne __ Bodendecker.


----------



## Thomas_H (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Toll  

Hab ich leider erst gerade gesehen  

Das hier http://freenet-homepage.de/sascha828/teich/teichStufen.jpg

ist genau die Idee, die ich mit den Pflanzstufen diesmal auch hatte.

Gefällt mir super toll dein Teich.

Hast du den ganzen Aushub da untergebracht?
(Wieviel Liter hat die Uhr jetzt gesagt?- Sieht größer aus  )


----------



## abyss (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,...

Auf den Wall kommen, so ne sachen wie Thymian, __ Lavendel, Rosmarin und noch so´n Zeugs. Hinten rechts mit etwas Abstand zum Teich wollte ich einen Schlitzahorn pflanzen. Ich hätte auch gern noch paar __ Farne aber die werden bei der sonnigen Lage wohl nicht so recht gedeihen. Was komisch ist, ich hatte bis jetzt zur Gartenarbeit überhaupt keinen Draht, aber ich muss sagen, macht auch Spass.

Ich denk mal das sich das mit den Platten bewährt aber ich mein die währen sonst bloss auf den Müll geflogen, so tun sie noch einen guten Zweck. Wie schon mal geschrieben, ich schätze die Fläche auf 10m² bei 3,7m³, ist halt doch nur ein Tümpel. Leider hatt der Aushub nicht für den Wall gereicht und ich musste mir noch ca. 50 Schubkarren Erde vom Nachbarn klauen.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## abyss (28. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Ihr,

heute war ich wieder mal fleißig und möchte Euch die Fotos nicht vorenthalten.

Heute hatte ich mir vorgenommen den Wall um den Teich in Form zu bringen. Wird auch Zeit, dass die Erdarbeiten mal ein Ende nehmen. So´n Teich soll ja zur Erholung da sein....hab ich mal gehört...

Früh am Morgen...
 

und zum Feierabend
 

 

Jetzt bin ich geschafft und benetze meine Staubige Kehle, mit einem süffigem Gebräu...

viele grüße Sascha


----------



## Conny (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

es sieht zwar immer noch nach Großbaustelle aus, aber auch ohne Phantasie kann man sich vorstellen, wie das "Teichlein" mal wird. 1 und es gefällt mit gut.

Keine Sorge bald ist nur noch Erholung  und ab und an Fadenalgen zupfen, Laub abrechen, Blütenstaub abfischen, Wasser nachfüllen, etc. angesagt. Also die reinste Erholung!


----------



## abyss (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Ihr,

ich hab heute mal Wasserwerte gemessen, so aus interesse und dabei folgende Werte erhalten:

PH 8, GH 6°, KH 2°, NH4 5mg/l !!!, NH3 0,27mg/l(Tabelle)!!!, NO2 <0,1mg/l, NO3 20mg/l, PO4<0,1mg/l und CO2 0,8mg/l(Tabelle) das ist ja fast nix.

Wir haben hier generell recht weiches Wasser nur finde ich einen PH von 8 ganz schöne hoch (Leitungswasser PH 7,5). Ansonsten sieht es so aus als ob die Bakies erst mal wachsen müßen, ich rechne mal in 5-10 Tagen mit einem Nitritpeak (falls man Teich und Aquarium überhaupt vergleichen kann?).
Nun bin ich mal gespannt wohin sich die Werte, die nächsten Monate, entwickeln werden.

Außerdem entwickeln sich erste Fadenalgen, aber noch sehr dezent.

@ mods Ist das eigentlich gut so, wenn ich jetzt weiter über die Entwicklung des Teiches hier berichte, oder sollte ich lieber einen neuen tread aufmachen? (nur der Ordung halber....), vielleicht ist das alles auch gar nicht so interessant?

@conny Ein wenig nach Baustelle sieht´s schon noch aus, aber zum bepflanzen des Wall´s ist es zur Zeit einfach zu trocken. Hab ne neue Pflanze...__ Wasserfeder...,...und ne __ Erdkröte als neuen Mitbewohner. Sonst bin ich zur Zeit mit meinem Teich sehr zufrieden...


Noch eine Frage, ich habe zur Zeit einen Wasserverlust von ca. 3cm die Woche, bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen(Wassertemperatur Nachmittag 24°C), normal? oder nicht?

viele Grüße Sascha

_Berichte ruhig hier weiter - so sieht man auch später noch, wie sich der Teich entwickelt hat.  Viel Spaß damit. Annett_


----------



## Thomas_H (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Super Sascha,

hättest du noch Kapazitäten frei?  
Außer mir, will keiner mit mir Fleischbagger spielen


----------



## Carsten LE (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

Hochbeete kenne ich, aber einen Hochteich noch nicht. Geniale Idee! Sieht toll aus und ist bestimmt besser als jeder Fernseher  

Ciao
Carsten LE


----------



## abyss (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Ihr,

ich mal wieder... Den Uferwall habe nun bepflanzt und vorm Teich ist auch schon wieder Gras gesäht. So langsam wird´s. Allerdings hat die Algenblüte voll zugeschlagen, die Sichttiefe beträgt nur noch 20cm und irgendwie bekomme ich den Eindruck das die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht so recht wachsen.

Was kann man da tun?

       
Teichansicht......................................Sichttiefe ca. 20cm


viele grüße Sascha


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

abwarten und Tee/Kaffee trinken heißt jetzt die Devise.
Zumindest, wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass es genug Pflanzen sind.

Das wird schon noch.....


----------



## abyss (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Annett,

ich denke mal schon das ich genügend Pflanzen eingesetzt habe, ich mach gleich mal ne Übersicht: 
Art.................................Stück(Töpfe)...............Wachstum
__ Tausendblatt.........................2x...............embers gut submers schlecht
__ Wasserpest...........................2x...........................schlecht
Nadelsimse............................2x.........................gleich null
__ Nadelkraut.............................2x..........................geht so
__ Wasserstern..........................1x.........................schlecht
__ Wasserfeder..........................3x.........................schlecht
Cabomba carolina..................10x........................schlecht

Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht..........1x.............................gut
__ Hechtkraut..............................2x...........................schlecht
hängende Zegge....................1x............................geht so
Weißgrüner __ Kalmus.................2x............................schlecht
Kriechender Mazus.................1x.............................gut
__ Zwergbinse............................3x............................sehr gut
Sumpfschwertlilie....................2x............................gut
schmalblätt. __ Rohrkolben..........2x............................gut
__ Wasserminze...........................3x............................gut
Tannenwedel...........................4x............................gut
__ Sumpfdotterblume...................1x.............................geht so
__ Blumenbinse............................2x............................schlecht

und zwei Seerosen einmal N."Fröbeli" und einmal N."__ Albatros".

so das war´s im groben.

Ich will doch nur durch die Scheibe was sehen, oder brauch ich nen Filter? ok... ich trink erst mal ein Tässchen Tee...

bis neulich Sascha


----------



## schnipsi747 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo
mit was für einen Spezialkleber hast du den die Folie mit der Scheibe verklebt?
MfG


----------



## karsten. (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> ................
> 
> Was kann man da tun?
> ..................



Ruhe bewaren ! 

ein annähernd biologisches Gleichgewicht braucht Zeit !

manchmal kann eine Impfung mit Teichwasser oder Schlamm  aus funktionierenden Teichen nützlich sein .

solange die PFLANZEN sich nicht wirklich etabliert haben, spielen sie für die Nährstoffbilanz keine Rolle  

in den ersten Jahren ist Nährstoffaustrag wichtig  , da könnte ein Filter schon sehr hilfreich sein !

wird schon ! 

mfG


----------



## Conny (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

gut Ding will Weile haben.
Dieses Motto solltest Du auch jetzt bei Deinem Teich haben. Die Luft und Wassertemperaturen sind schlagartig zurück gegangen. Auch unsere neuen Pflanzen wachsen nicht so schnell wie im April. Selbst die Fische scheinen wieder Winterschlaf zu halten.
Du hast eine gute Pflanzenauswahl getroffen. 
Im Sommer wirst Du Dich freuen.


----------



## abyss (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi schönen Abend,

mach ich mal der Reihe nach

@schnipsi747 (wie auch immer) Ich habe die Folie mit "FixAll Kraftkleber" an die Scheibe geklebt. Dann einen 5cm breiten Glasstreifen über Folie und Glasscheibe mit Silikon geklebt, somit ist die Folie zwischen zwei Glasflächen fixiert. 

@karsten Das der Austrag von Nährstoffen am wichtigsten ist, ist mir klar. Ich dachte halt das über die Pflanzen zu Regeln, dafür müssen diese erst mal wuchern, klar...also Filter. Jetzt nicht lachen....

 

Ich habe eine kleine Pumpe mit 700l/h, die die Oberfläche bewegt und gleichzeitig alles was oben auf schwimmt(ähnlich wie ein Skimmer) in die Sumpfzone befördert (Foto und funktioniert ganz gut). Zur Zeit ist vor der Pumpe nur ein Schaumstoffschwamm um Feststoffpartikel rauszufiltern. Ich habe vor den Schwamm durch ein Spaltsieb zu ersetzen um einfach nur die groben Partikel auszufiltern, ich hab schon geschrieben nicht lachen, da ich das ganze in einen Pflanzkasten fürs Fensterbrett ca.40x15x15cm versenken wollte. Ob das so funktioniert?

Die Alternativen währen ein richtiger Siebfilter (solo) oder in Kombination mit einem Biotec 5... eigentlich wollte ja nicht so viel Aufwand betreiben.

@conny Ich hab ja Geduld, aber Pflanzen wachsen nun mal wirklich langsam...

Bei gelegenheit gibt es wieder neue Fotos

schönen Abend noch Sascha


----------



## abyss (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Ihr,

ich bin´s mal wieder mit ein paar Neuigkeiten vom Tümpel. Die Algenblühte scheint vorbei zu sein,  denn die Sichttiefe beträgt ca. 0,8-1,0m. Das finde ich erst mal gar nicht so schlecht. Und die Sicht in die Tiefe währe noch viel besser, wenn da nicht tausende von Wasserflöhen rumwuseln würden. Diese haben wiederum aber sehr viel zur Klärung des Wassers beigetragen, denk ich mal. 

     

Jetzt kann ich auch noch was zum Wachstum der U/W Pflanzen schreiben:


__ Tausendblatt.........sehr gut
__ Wasserpest...........gut    
Nadelsimse............gut
__ Nadelkraut.............gut
__ Wasserstern...........ist verschwunden
__ Wasserfeder...........aufgelöst und verschwunden
Cabomba carolina....ebenfall aufgelöst und verschwunden

Ach so, es schwimmen seit paar Tagen 5 Goldelritzen drin und sie scheinen sich ganz wohl zu fühlen.

Sonst werde ich bald noch den Betonrahmen mit schwarzem Feinsteinzeug verblenden und mit einer Holzabdeckung versehen (wenn fertig dann Foto). Dann ist der Tümpel bauseitig fertig, denk ich.


viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## jochen (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

na siehste langsam wird es doch,

mann kann nicht alles übers Knie biegen, besonders nicht bei unseren Hobby...


----------



## Conny (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,

schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen.
Ich hoffe doch, dass Du "Tümpel" nicht abwertend meinst.: 

Deine Baumstämme im Teich kommen gut. Wo bekommt man sowas her? 
Jetzt da es ja zum Forumstreffen wieder wärmer wird, werden auch die Pflanzen besser wachsen. Unser __ Wassersalat teilt sich das erste Mal. Dies ist immer noch meine liebste Art, Nährstoffe aus dem Teich zu entfernen, __ Brunnenkresse wie Karsten. schreibt, die leckerste.


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*



			
				abyss schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> Die Algenblühte scheint vorbei zu sein,  denn die Sichttiefe beträgt ca. 0,8-1,0m. Das finde ich erst mal gar nicht so schlecht. Und die Sicht in die Tiefe währe noch viel besser, wenn da nicht tausende von Wasserflöhen rumwuseln würden. Diese haben wiederum aber sehr viel zur Klärung des Wassers beigetragen, denk ich mal. ....................
> 
> Ach so, es schwimmen seit paar Tagen 5 Goldelritzen drin und sie scheinen sich ganz wohl zu fühlen.
> ...




Hallo Sascha 

GRATULIERE    

Wenn man jetzt noch mal zurückliest  

nach Selbstzweifel und Hoffnungslosigkeit    

ist doch ein ein richtig schönes Ergebnis !

Allerdings hast Du Deine erfolgreichen Helfern gegen die Schwebalgen
auch gerade zum Tode verurteilt .    

ok. der Teich wird es auch ohne Wasserflöhe schaffen !


insgesamt  noch ein bisschen Feintuning und Du musst am Fenster noch ein paar Stuhlreihen aufstellen !


mfG


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> .........
> 
> Deine Baumstämme im Teich kommen gut. Wo bekommt man sowas her?
> .............




Du brauchst :

einen großen Kofferraum , 
einen Grund zu ausgedehnten Spaziergängen ,vorzugsweise 2 Hunde !  
eine Plane 
2 Arbeitshandschuhe
festes Schuhwerk

und 

ein bisschen Glück

solche Gelegenheiten kommen immer , einfach Augen aufhalten 

muss ja nicht gleich vom Grund sein


----------



## Conny (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Karsten.,

Deine Fotomontage ist gelungen! 

Bis auf die Hunde habe ich alles, es fehlt nur noch das Ziel. 

Hier im Rheinland gibbet dat net. Also: auf zu Sascha und Dir!


----------



## abyss (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi, ich mal wieder...




			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hast Du Deine erfolgreichen Helfern gegen die Schwebalgen
> auch gerade zum Tode verurteilt .
> 
> ok. der Teich wird es auch ohne Wasserflöhe schaffen !
> ...



Du meinst mit den Goldelritzen habe ich das Ende der Wasserflöhe in meinem Teich eingeläutet? Und für Vorschläge für´s "Feintunig" bin ich immer offen, mal raus mit der Sprache. Was könnte man noch besser machen?

@CONNY zum Holzsammeln hat ja Karsten schon alles geschrieben. Bei uns findet man die schönsten Stücke an den Ufern von kleinen bis mittleren Flüssen. Ich denke schöne Hölzer sollte man schon auch im Reihnland finden. Mal die Wanderschuhe angezogen und mit offenen Augen durch die Natur, dabei findet man sicherlich noch die eine oder Anregung für den Teich. Mir gehts zumindest so. 



			
				conny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe doch, dass Du "Tümpel" nicht abwertend meinst.



Ach ja, ich finde Tümpel sind ganz besondere Gewässer in denen man sehr viel beobachten kann, von der Seite her finde ich Tümpel überhaupt nicht abwertend. Also in dem Sinn kann ich nur sagen, bei meinen Tümpel ist soweit alles O.K.

Ich wünsche Euch was 

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Windhundmix (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo,

der "Tuempel" ist einfach nur klasse! Ich habe noch eine Frage:
Wie hast du die Verbindung zwischen Teichfolie und der Mauer dicht bekommen? Bis nach oben ziehen kann man die Folie ja nicht, weil dann waere die Glasscheibe ja dicht  
Vorschlaege hab ich gelesen dafuer, aber wie hast du es letztendlich gemacht? 
Dann noch ne Frage wegen der Mauer, wie ist die denn gebaut? Muss ja schon recht stabil sein, um dem Wasser standzuhalten?

Viele Gruesse, Simone, die so einen tollen Tuempel auch irgendwann mal haben moechte


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,

kompliment, der Teich ist dir wirklich gut gelungen. 

Wir haben aus unserem Erdaushub ein Hochbeet gemacht, Hochteich sieht aber auch super aus. 

Hast du neue Fotos? : Wir sind hier nämlich gar nicht neugierig.


----------



## juergen.dohle (23. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha, 

ich plane einen ähnlichen Teich mit Scheibe. Kannst Du mal ein Foto einstellen wie er nun fertig aussieht nach dem Winter? 

Gruß 

JÜrgen


----------



## olli74 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,
ich möchte in meinen Teich auch eine Scheibe einbauen nun hat mir ein Glaser aus dem Nachbarort bei der Größe von 0,9*2,0 Meter eine Dicke von 79mm und einen Preis von 4700€ ohne einbau genannt!Daran würde mein Projekt scheitern.Der Teich soll 3,0*2,5m Fläche erhalten und 1,1m Tief werden.Kannst du mir Tipps geben?
Vielen Dank Jens


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo jens



> von 0,9*2,0 Meter eine Dicke von 79mm und einen Preis von 4700€ ohne einbau genannt.


 
kann ich mir besten willen nicht vorstellen.
wenn sich hier keiner mehr meldet und du nicht weiter kommst, funk mich einfach einmal an.
in meiner verwandtschaft habe ich einen fensterbauer.
ich habe vor einem jahr mal bei ihm für ein kleineres fenster für meine ih angefragt und es waren um die 100-200€ . 

also kopf hoch jens 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## simon (26. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

hallo olli
der preis wundert mich bei einer dicke von 79 mm  überhaupt nicht!!!
du darfst dabei den schwerlastkran den du brauchen wirst nicht vergessen.
der kostet die stunde auch nochmal 250 euro.   

jetzt mal im ernst :
also da muss es auch eine andere lösung geben,ich glaube der will sich an dir sanieren.
welche sorte glas brauchst du denn genau und welche dicke
danach einfach mal ein paar glashersteller anrufen und nachfragen
das kann ja nur ein scherz sein sowohl dicke als preis
gruss simon


----------



## abyss (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute,
 ich bin´s mal wieder. Da es nun langsam Frühling wird wollte ich mal was von meinem Teich berichten.
Die Wasser ist leider etwas grünlich, die Sichttiefe beträgt rund 20cm. Nicht gerade erfreulich, doch ich hoffe das die Pflanzen dieses Jahr richtig durchstarten und ich endlich klares Wasser bekomme. Ich will ja durch die Scheibe auch mal was sehen. Die Goldelritzen vermehren sich ganz schön, ich werde deshalb einen Sonnenbarsch einsetzten. Was meint ihr dazu?

Hier noch ein aktuelles Foto von heute Morgen...

 



> olli74
> ich möchte in meinen Teich auch eine Scheibe einbauen nun hat mir ein Glaser aus dem Nachbarort bei der Größe von 0,9*2,0 Meter eine Dicke von 79mm und einen Preis von 4700€ ohne einbau genannt!Daran würde mein Projekt scheitern.Der Teich soll 3,0*2,5m Fläche erhalten und 1,1m Tief werden.Kannst du mir Tipps geben?



Meine Scheibe ist ja nur 1m x 0,5m und 20mm dick und ich hab dafür 100€ gezahlt ohne Einbau aber mit diversen Glasstreifen um Scheibe und Folie zu verbinden. Ich habe sie direkt von einem Aquarienbauer, der hat meiner Meinung die grössere Fachkenntnis als ein Glaser vom Dorf...
Ich würde mir bei der Teichgrösse (3x2,5x1,1m), die Größe der Scheibe noch mal überdenken. Ansonsten nettes Projekt...

Ich wünsch Euch was...

viele Grüße Sascha


----------



## olli74 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sacha,

danke für deine Antwort. Das Loch für die Scheibe soll nicht so groß werden ich wollte die Scheibe an den Seiten 30cm und oben/unten 20cm auf dem Mauerwerk mit einer dicken Silikonschicht befestigen. Wie hast du deine Scheibe befestigt?

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## abyss (29. März 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Olli,

Ich habe mir einen Betonrahmen gegossen in dem die Scheibe umlaufend 5cm aufliegt. Das ganze mit reichlich schwarzen Aquariensilicon verklebt. Danach die Folie (EPDM) ausgeschnitten und mit "FIX ALL" auf die Scheibe geklebt, zu guter letzt noch einen umlaufenden Glasstreifen auf Folie und Scheibe geklebt fertig.

Betonrahmen mit Auflage für die Scheibe...
 

Ansicht von Innen mit Folie und verklebten Glasstreifen...
 

Ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter...

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Klausile (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,
ich verfolge deinen Beitrag schon einige Zeit mit Interesse. Tolle Idee mit der Scheibe.
Nun habe ich gelesen dass du deine EPDM Folie mit "FIX ALL" eingeklebt hast.
Ich habe mir das gleiche zeug gekauft in der Hoffnung es sei für EPDM geeignet.
Zum Glück habe ich vorher auf der Homepage des Herstellers etwas nachgelesen. Es war zwar nicht einfach zu finden aber dort steht zu diesem Produkt der Hinweis das:
Bei weichmacherhaltigen Kunststoffen wie z.B. x y z und EPDM es zu Unverträglichkeiten wie Farbänderungen und Haftungsverlust kommen kann.
Daher habe ich doch zu einem anderen Produkt gegriffen.
Bei dir scheint es ja zu halten. Hast du schon irgend eine Veränderung bemerkt.
Würde mich interessieren.

Danke und Gruß Klaus


----------



## abyss (4. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Klaus,

der Händler der mir die Folie verkauft hat, hat mir diesen Kleber empfohlen. Ich habe dann zur Sicherheit noch paar Klebeproben gemacht und das ganze für gut befunden. Also nach dem ersten Winter siehts noch sehr gut aus, ich hoffe es bleibt auch so.

Grüße Sascha


----------



## Klausile (5. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Sascha,
dann scheint es ja doch zu klappen.
Und der Preis ist ja auch ganz erträglich.
Bei einem Baumarkt hier in der Nähe kostet eine Kartusche FixAll 7,95€
Wenn ich mir überlege was ich da hätte sparen können - ich habe EPDM+ von
Oase verwendet - eine Kartusche für 21,40 €  
Ich werde den FixAll Kleber mal an meinem Filterkasten testen, da muss noch der Anschluß für den Überlauf eingeklebt werden.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## abyss (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Freunde des Teiches,

ich wollte nur mal wieder berichten was es so neues an meinem Teich gibt. Leider ist das Wasser reichlich trüb, was sich hoffentlich noch geben wird wenn die Pflanzen erst mal richtig loslegen. Ich habe letzte Woche die Sumpfzone mit einer Bodendurchflutung versehen und ein Spaltsieb davor geschaltet.

    

Die Bitterlinge laichen gerade und ein __ Teichmolch hat sich auch eingefunden, an sonsten scheint sich das Leben am Teiches gerade ganz langsam zu entfalten.

       

Das Problem der hohen Temperaturen im Sommer (ca.10 h Sonne) versuche ich mit einem am Teichrand gepflanztem Kirschlorbeer (Halbstam) und vielen Schwimmpflanzen (Wasserhyazinthe) zu umgehen. Mal sehen ob das so gelingt die Maximaltemperaturen an der Oberfläche unter 30°C zu halten.
Im falle, Ihr habt noch paar Ideen für mein Teichlein , bitte gern...


----------



## abyss (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Leute,

da ich Euch gelegentlich über meinen Teich berichten möchte, hier mal zu den Neuigkeiten. 
Da ich immernoch reichlich Schwebealgen habe, sind paar neue Pflanzen hinzugekommen. Schwimmpflanzen wie Wasserhyazinthe und Salvinia wachsen nur sehr kümmerlich, da es bei uns im Vorgebirgsland doch nicht ganz so warm ist. Dafür entwickeln sich Wassernuss, __ Froschbiss, __ Fieberklee, __ Hechtkraut, __ Kalmus, __ Froschlöffel, Kleiner __ Rohrkolben und __ Seekanne sehr gut. Die erste Knospe von der "Fröbeli" ist oben und ich denke bei der "__ Albatros" wird´s auch bald was mit der Blüte.
Und ich habe endlich eine Bank am Teich.

         

Meinen Spaltsiebfilter habe ich ganz gut verstecken können und er wird jetzt von einer Seerose UFP 5000 über einen Skimmer gespeist. Die Pflanzen im Filter könnten noch besser wachsen.  KLICK - mein Pflanzenfilter

     

Es kommen auch allerlei Insekten zum Teich __ Wespen, Wildbienen und __ Hornissen (konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht Fotografieren),

 

sowie Plattbauchlibellen

         

Ich bin mit meinem Tümpel ja soweit ganz zufrieden... ABER...Warum habe ich so viele Schwebealgen, woher kommt der Nahrungsüberschuss? und sagt nicht, hab Gedult das wird schon...


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,

zu allererst, die Bilder die du eingestellt hast sind für mich erste Sahne... 

Hast du auch Unterwasserpflnazen im Teich?

Mit etwas Geduld und noch ein paar Pflanzen wird es klappen... 

Ich hatte in den letzten Wochen zum ersten male nach der Algenblüte Schwebealgen im Teich,
habe jede Menge __ Wasserpest zusätzlich in den Teich gesetzt, nun wird es wieder zusehens besser...


----------



## abyss (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Jochen,

ja so ein wenig fotografieren ist auch ein Hobby von mir, danke für die Blumen.

An Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich Myriophyllum, das wächst aus einer Tiefe von einem Meter bis zur Oberfläche und und Blüht zur Zeit. Das __ Nadelkraut wuchert auch ganz schön.  Nur der __ Wasserstern und die __ Wasserfeder sind etwas zurückgeblieben. 
__ Wasserpest hatte ich auch schon, war blos nichts mit wachsen wie die Pest, das Zeug hat sich einfach nur aufgelöst. 
Ich würde es mal mit __ Hornkraut versuchen, nur das gibt es hier leider zu Horrorpreisen. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand hier etwas abzugeben?


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hi Sascha,

eigentlich spiegelt sich das Wachstum der Pflanzen in deinem Teich mit meinen...

Myriophyllum wächst ebenso bei mir aus der Tiefe,
sogar ab -1,60 an einen dünnen Stengel, verzweigt sich so etwa bei -50 und wuchert und blüht an der Oberfläche.

Wie erntest du die Pflanze?

Ganz abschneiden, oder erst ab einer gewissen Tiefe, oder machst du es wie bei einigen Aq Stengelpflanzen?

Ganze Pflanze aus dem Teich und die oberen Triebe abschneiden und wieder versenken?

Hat mich eigentlich schon immer interessiert wie man das idealerweisse macht.

kleine Anregung...

__ Wasserhahnenfuß geht bei mir ganz gut, blüht auch schön weiß.


----------



## abyss (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teichbauprojekt*

Hallo Jochen,

bis jetzt habe ich immer nur so 10cm von den Spitzen abgeknipst und wieder in den Sand gesteckt um das Myriophyllum zu vermehren.
Ich hab mal versuchsweise eine Pflanze die in 40cm tiefe steht knapp über dem Grund abgeschnitten und in einer Woche war sie schon wieder an der Oberfläche. Ich denke man kann sie ziemlich tief wegschneiden, wenn man richtig auslichten will.
__ Wasserhahnenfuß ist ne gute Idee, mal sehn woher ich welchen bekomme.


----------



## ron (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha,

wirklich ganz toll die ganze Entwicklung von deinem Teich mitgekriegt zu haben. Die Plattbauchbilder sind wirklich grosse Klasse. Hättest du Lust mal was über deine Fotoausrüstung zu sagen? Genauso wie du benutze ich den Teich als Fotoeldorado. Nur das bei uns die Saison so kurz ist. Aber jetzt blüht die Molte am Teichrand und der __ Sonnentau kommt auch aus dem __ Moos hervor. 

In einem anderen Beitrag habe ich Bilder gesehen, wobei die Kamera in einem Aquarium gelegt wurde. Auch eine sehr spannende Idee. Mit der EOS 40D kann man dann die Kamera vom PC am Ufer bedienen. Jacques Cousteau light so zu sagen.

Grüsse Ron


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hi Ron,

wir haben hier auch eine Fotoecke... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=99


----------



## abyss (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo,

heute hab ich noch das "Wunderkraut " schlechthin eingesetzt. Da es nicht von allein untergehen wollte, habe ich kleine Kiesel drangebunden und ab ging es in die Tiefe. So habe ich etwa 30 Stägel __ Hornkraut versenkt.
Mit dem Myriophyllum bin ich genauso umgegangen, so tief wie irgendwie möglich im trüben Wasser, die Stengel abgeschnitten, dann an jeweils zwei ein Steinchen dran und plumps ab ins Tiefe.  
Dabei habe ich festgestellt das im Teich doch noch __ Wasserpest wächst, da beim abschneiden vom Myriophyllum, einige Stängel ganz ordentlich aussehender Wasserpest an der Oberfläche trieben. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht...nun kann es doch den Algen nur noch an den Kragen gehen, oder? 



			
				ron schrieb:
			
		

> ...wirklich ganz toll die ganze Entwicklung von deinem Teich mitgekriegt zu haben. Die Plattbauchbilder sind wirklich grosse Klasse. Hättest du Lust mal was über deine Fotoausrüstung zu sagen?...



Danke, naja, ich benutze eine Sony Alpha 100 mit Sigmaobjektiven, also nix besonderes. Was man braucht ist Zeit und Ideen, die Kamera ist eh nur das Werkzeug. Sag mal in welcher Gegend in Norwegen wohnst du? Ist ein sehr schönes Land, da war ich auch schon ein paar mal.


----------



## ron (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha,

ich wohne in Tinn in Telemark, ungefähr 2 Std. von Oslo, am Fusse der Hardangervidda. Sind jetzt seit 5 Jahren dran uns ein Blockhaus zu bauen, und glauben jetzt auf der Zielgerade angekommen zu sein .

Auch wenn wir es in den letzten Tagen sehr warm gehabt haben: noch keine __ Libellen und noch keine Seerosen. Aber die erste Triebe vom __ Wasserschlauch habe ich heute gefunden. Hoffentlich blühen die in diesem Jahr.

Grüsse

Ron


----------



## abyss (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo "Freunde des Tümpels",

nun mal wieder paar Neuigkeiten. Leider sind immer noch sehr viele Schwebealgen unterwegs (Sichttiefe ca. 10cm, mach echt keinen Spaß). Deshalb habe ich heute auf Jochens Anregung noch ca. 15 Stengel __ Wasserhahnenfuß versenkt. 
Ob noch Teichmolche da sind kann ich nicht sagen, da ich lange Zeit keinen mehr gesehen habe. Möglicherweise habe ich ja bald ein paar Molchlarven, das würde mich sehr freuen.

@ron
Viel Erfolg beim Blockhausbau. Ich war eigentlich fast immer nördlich des Polarkreises unterwegs, doch Südnorwegen soll ja auch ganz nett sein.

Nun will ich Euch nicht länger langweilen, also noch einige Fotos...


----------



## Conny (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha,

schöne Fotos von meinem Lieblingstümpel mit Aus- und Fast-Durchblick .  
Dieses Jahr scheinen ja fast alle mit Schwebalgen zu kämpfen. Bei uns ist die Sichttiefe jetzt von 5 auf ca. 40 cm gestiegen.


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

nachdem ich jetzt alles von Anfang an gesehen und gelesen habe muß ich sagen:
WAHNSINN!!!
wirklich toll - von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung.

Kannst du mir verraten, was für eine hübsche blaue Blume das ist?


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha,,

das sind ja sehr schöne Fotos und sie gewinnen noch durch den Rahmen. Der Farn gefällt mir am besten.


----------



## juergen.dohle (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha, 

habe mir deinen Teich, bzw. die Bilder davon im letzten Winter schon angesehen, da ich eine ähnliche Idee hatte und im Netz gesucht habe, ob jemand schon so etwas gebaut hat. 

Mein Teich ist recht klein, nur ca. 2,20 mal 1,20 Oberfläche, ziemlich steile Ufer aber etwa die Hälte der Fläche ist 1 Meter tief. 

Mein Teich hat einige Wasserplfanzen, aber auch nicht sehr viele. 

Alerdings  hat er nur ca. 4 Stunden Sonne am Tag, genau über Mittag. Danach und davor liegt er im Schatten. Ich kann meist bis auf den Grund schauen, dort sehe ich sogar meine Teichmuscheln. Ich vermute, dass es an der Sonneneinstrahlung liegt, also dass dein Teich zuviel davon hat. 

Kannst dir meinen ja mal anschauen, habe Fotos eingestellt, ich hoffe, man sieht die, bin noch nicht so oft im Forum gewesen. 

Habe mal 3 Videos vom Teich bei yutube eingestellt unter http://de.youtube.com/user/dianaundjuergen

Gruß 

Jürgen


----------



## fischpapa (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teich mit Ausblick*

Hallo Sascha,
mich interessiert wo Du die Sichtscheibe gekauft hast mit der 2cm Stärke? Hast Du eine Adresse dafür?Habe auch so ein Projekt von alles schon fertig nur an der Scheibe haperts jetzt.Habe mir eine Panzerglasscheibe für ein Appel und ein Ei besorgt aber die Möchte mir keiner Sägen da diese für meinen Teich zu lang ist !
Hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen?
mfg Christian


----------

